
Stewart Brand Meets the Cybernetic Counterculture - kick
https://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/turner06/turner06_index.html
======
drallison
Now, 50 years out, the influence of counterculture ideas is still strong.
Stewart and the cadre of people who were around him were at the center of the
counterculture. This excerpt from edge.org by Fred Turner of Stanford is worth
a read.

In some ways The Whole Earth Catalog was a defining handbook of the
Counterculture of the 1960s and 1970s. I read and reread it in all the various
editions and versions. I went to and bought stuff mentioned in the Catalog at
the Whole Earth Truck Store in Menlo Park, CA. I was a founder of the People's
Computer Company, a cousin organization to the Whole Earth Catalog, which
published books and magazines about personal computing as it birthed. In later
years, when the focus of activity moved to the North Bay, I'd go up and visit
the Whole Earth Review and Convolution Quarterly in Sausalito.

The Internet Archive (www.archive.org) just put up a whole bunch of material
about Stewart Brand and the Whole Earth Catalog just one of his many seminal
works.

The Whole Earth Catalog is part of my personal genome. The Internet Archive
([http://www.archive.org](http://www.archive.org)) has done a great service
making these historic publications available online.

Readers of Hacker News might want to consider supporting the Archive with a
donation. [https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/) It's
worth an in-person visit as well.

